# Dead Skin (on me) Please Read



## IrisTheBudgie (Apr 4, 2016)

I recently got a little sunburnt during vacation, when i got home my budgie picked some dead skin off of my face, is this ok? Will she be healthy?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forums! 

There is no cause for concern about your budgie having preened your face and in the process to have removed a little bit of skin which was already in the process of peeling.
Even when not as a direct result of a sunburn, sometimes our skin can be a bit dry especially after a shower/bath and if allowed, our most tamed birds feel it's their job to preen us and they can on occasion to preen off a tiny amount of peeling skin.
Most likely your budgie girl didn't ingest the skin and even she did, this shouldn't in any way be harmful.

It's advisable to take some precautionary measures right after moisturising the skin with a lotion, and during that time to not allow a pet bird to preen the affected area as to not ingest the lotion/balm/sunblock cream, etc when the required time for the product to be absorbed by the skin hasn't yet been met.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has offered you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome aboard.glad you could join us.your budgie should be fine ad our lovely friends has mentioned.blessings and hope to see a photo soon .:albino:


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Aww, your budgie loves you and wants your feathers (skin) to be all "clean"


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Confessions of a budgie owner:

Awww, I remember when Nutmeg used to trim the occasional hangnail on my finger.

Uh boi -- I just can't contain myself anymore :laugh: 

:congrats: You've been preened!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice  Iris was simply showing you she cared about you by helping 

I'm glad you've joined us and we're looking forward to meeting little Iris soon! hoto:

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

